# Remote mirror removal



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got to remove the front clip off my '64 as part of a frame replacement. Can someone tell me how to deal with the remote mirror? The toggle doesn't fit through the opening in the firewall. Should it? How do I remove the remote mirror?

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------

